# Best Stand alone Blu-ray Player?



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

Any one have any ideas? I'm looking at Oppo's BDP-83 or LG's BD390. Any others that I may consider? I have a budget of $400 to $600. I currently have a PS3. I think that the picture is good but I'm looking for excellent.:clap:

Thanks
:spend:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From all I can gather the Oppo leads the pack in that price range... possibly in any price range. I just got mine hooked up and I must say it is mighty fine. Very fast as well. In fact... it is as fast or faster than either of my other two Oppo units (983 and 981). The PQ has to be up there with the very best if not the best, although I cannot confirm since I have not done a direct comparison. I have owned a PS3 and the XA2 HD-DVD player. I believe the Oppo tops both of those.


----------



## digitalfife (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Guys, just my penny's worth, I recently obtained the Panny BD35 (not wanting Vera cast) and compared to the PS3 appears to give very similar video performance. However, sound wise, bitstreamed thru my Onkyo 805 is vastly improved. Greater dynamics and fuller base. Overall a welcome addition.


----------



## RUSS (Jun 27, 2009)

I am an avid Oppo BDP-83 fan. My comments in the Oppo Blu-ray thread make clear why that is. Just thought I'd add my opinion here as well.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

I currently use a Panasonic DMP-BD35 and had no troubles, its has great video and the audio is exception. I wanted the Panasonic DMP-BD55 but it wasn't available here in Aus because it has divx playback which the 35 dosen't.
If I has more money at the time of purchase I would have got a Pioneer.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, the Oppo BDP-83 is the way to go. :T


----------

